# 30minsoccerbetandwin for today



## 30minsoccer (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing some stats betting for time of first goal. Sharing my picks and results with you.

Copa Afrika 
Sudan v Angola

Sudan had lost from Ivory Coast, but the team had a good performance. Today the team will do it's best, because a win is needed. Angola has started very good with a win against Burgina Faso, so the team moving ahead to get the cup. Sudan will try to avoid a goal, and later the team will do it's best. No goal in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## 30minsoccer (Jan 27, 2012)

Copa Afrika 

Sudan v Angola



No goal in the first 10 minutes. First goal @ 5' Lose


----------

